# Нестабильность в первом шейном позвонке, затруднён кровоток. Ребёнку 9 месяцев



## Юлечка Скрябнева (5 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте!Моей дочке сейчас 9 Мес,на осмотре у невролога,по прописке,нашему врачу было непонятно почему у нас жидкость в голове,и почему затруднен кровоток. Узи делали в 2и 7 месяце,заключение одно и тоже(я добавлю фото) У нас нестабильность в первом шейном позвонке,насколько я знаю это очень опасно,и легко повредить. Очень беспокоюсь. Возможно ли сделать такой маленькой рентген,и поддается ли это лечению. Записались к Мануальному терапевту(будет тянуть шейку)специалист хороший,может ли это помочь? У нас также затруднен кровоток..


----------



## La murr (5 Июл 2015)

*Юлечка Скрябнева*, здравствуйте!
Вы из Челябинска?
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме. 
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (5 Июл 2015)

Перечитайте тему и Вы поймете, что у Вашего ребенка нет нестабильности шейного отдела. Вам не нужен мануальный терапевт. И не надо тянуть бедного ребенка за шейку. Независимо от  выше сказанного удивлю Вас. Наличие нестабильности  является ПРОТИВОПОКАЗАНИЕМ  к растяжению шейного отдела.
Совет, найти адекватного невролога который во главу угла будет ставить нормы развития ребенка и клинические проявления.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2015)

По УЗИ, вообщем-то все нормально.
Все описанное вариант нормы.
Думаю гипердиагностика.


----------



## Юлечка Скрябнева (5 Июл 2015)

Извините,Тимур Гусейнов,я правильно поняла,что нам нужно просто контролировать и встать на учет к хорошему неврологу,и ничего не предпринимать?я уже совсем запуталась..А почему же тогда жидкость в голове сохраняется,и затруднен кроваток..как заверил меня Монуальный терапевт,что она все уберет..но невролог напугала,что неправильное вмешательство могут дать осложнения,что должен быть только опытный врач,а таких именно специалистов нет  в Челябинске,только в Санкт-Петербурге и еще где то..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> По УЗИ, вообщем-то все нормально.
> Все описанное вариант нормы.
> Думаю гипердиагностика.


Спасибо!я почитаю,что это такое...


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (5 Июл 2015)

Наблюдение невролога. А, что контролировать, скажет он.


----------



## Юлечка Скрябнева (5 Июл 2015)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Наблюдение невролога. А, что контролировать, скажет он.


Все поняла!Завтра отменю запись к Монуальному терапевту.Лучше найду лучшего невролога в городе Челябинске.Толковогоеще раз спасибо


----------

